# Please please pretty please have a guess xxx



## Pinkie23

Please give a little idea what u all think xxxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 43


----------



## Pinkie23

Photo 2
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 23


----------



## lvonckx

I would say :blue: but just a guess! I'm having a boy and the first picture sorta looks like one of mine :)


----------



## Jen_H

I would have guessed girl based on nub x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Girl :)


----------



## BabyLuv88

Gurl


----------



## atx614

Looks boy to me!


----------



## Pinkie23

Thank you all Eekk xxx


----------



## DebbieF

Boy :)


----------



## madseasons

I am going to lean more :pink: but not seeing a nub and I am rubbish on Skull guesses :haha:

GL!

Dee


----------



## nickyb

Looking boy


----------



## atx614

50/50 so far lol! Exciting! When do you find out?


----------



## Pinkie23

Find out 10th of Dec feels like lifetime away ahahaha xx


----------



## ClairAye

:blue: guess from me :)


----------



## atx614

Pinkie23 said:


> Find out 10th of Dec feels like lifetime away ahahaha xx

Lol, I know! But it will be here before you know it! I can't believe December starts Monday!!!


----------



## mummytiff

Girl x


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Looks very :blue:!


----------



## Pinkie23

6 boys 5 girls oooo very close thanks ladies xxxx


----------



## atx614

Only one more week! Eeek!


----------



## tubs

Girl!


----------



## LittleLala

I'm going to guess boy :blue: good luck!!


----------



## Pinkie23

Eeekkkkkkkk it's tomorrow &#55357;&#56859; any last minute ones xxx


----------

